# Assignments for Beginners



## mevakesh (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm a beginner and looking for assignments to learn & practice the basics of photography.

Thanx!


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 17, 2012)

Hit the Search function and you'll find them


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 18, 2012)

You are in the right area. There is one person who posts threads in this section I strongly recommend for beginners. I know their screen name starts with MTV... don't remember the whole name though. But if you scroll down through the threads you will see them.


----------

